# Poor manufacturing?



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Just bought this spokeshave this past weekend. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005130/5715/Flat-Face-Spokeshave.aspx
I thought if try it out, but when I tried to begin advancing the blade with the thumb screws (cap iron was loose) they just ride under the blade. The way I understand it is the shoulder on the screws should ride in the cutouts of the blade. Am I correct? If so, then I guess Stanley makes some really cheesy tools now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's how it works*

the screws have a larger shoulder that fits in the slots, cso when to turn them in or out it carries the blade in or out. If they aren't mating well the look for a bump or protrusion inside the body of the casting. file it smooth if it's not flat. It's a typical method for adjusting plane blades.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's likely just a simple case of the front fixing screw being too tight, and not allowing the movement. I wouldn't suggest doing any grinding of any of the parts until you find out what is the real problem. Save your receipt if you need to take it back.

























.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> the screws have a larger shoulder that fits in the slots, cso when to turn them in or out it carries the blade in or out. If they aren't mating well the look for a bump or protrusion inside the body of the casting. file it smooth if it's not flat. It's a typical method for adjusting plane blades.


That looks like a HF bench plane, not a spoke shave.
















 







.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Yep, does look like one, not the best out there.

Edit: posted a link that was above, my browser did not show it the first visit,
removed it


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

I filed all of the paint off the face where the iron contacts the body of the spokeshave last night at work. It helped some, but the adjusting screws still don't adjust the blade. I removed the cap iron and screw, held the blade against the spokeshave by hand, and tried again. No dice. I'm thinking the thumb screw studs are drilled and tapped at the wrong angle.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Duh....*



woodnthings said:


> the screws have a larger shoulder that fits in the slots, cso when to turn them in or out it carries the blade in or out. If they aren't mating well the look for a bump or protrusion inside the body of the casting. file it smooth if it's not flat. *It's a typical method for adjusting plane blades.*







cabinetman said:


> That looks like a HF bench plane, not a spoke shave.


Exactly, a HF bench plane with the same type adjusting screws...typical of some planes especially, European.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The flanges on the depth screws shoud be a sloppy to fine fit in the blade slots, even if the frame casting is lumpy.
Be careful about futzing around in there with a file, etc. I can't return my Stanley (#61?) because I tried to make it work. I think they forgot to temper the blade. $50 in the toilet. My 2 Samona SS were $15 each, wonderful, pleasurable tools to use. Deadful fit and finish which was easy to fix up.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

All I did was remove the paint lumps. The thing is that the flange doesn't even reach the blade enough to even be in the slots. That and the knobs are too short. The knurled thumb screw end hits the blade.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

no point buying the new one with so many old better quality ones out there.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, you are probably right.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

gideon said:


> no point buying the new one with so many old better quality ones out there.


+1 for quality


----------

